# Any recommendations for reasonably priced beans by the kilo?



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi there

Currently trying out a few roasters for beans tailored towards espresso. I'm finding it expensive buying 250g every few days.

Does anyone have any recommendations for decent coffee, freshly roasted by the kilo?

Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## msquire (Dec 27, 2021)

I subscribe to kilo bags from these folks and have always found them very reasonably priced. Roast does tend to be medium/ dark.

https://whiterosecoffeeroasters.co.uk


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for the shout, they seem very reasonably priced.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Coffeecompass mystery blend 1kg

blackcatcoffee

coffeebythecasuals bom jesus

Buying by the kilo is definitely the way to go.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I only ever buy in kg bags, if you order a hit too much pop it in the freezer


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/bom-jesus

Forum discount: CFUK21 for 15% off. Happy days! @Sheffy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/bom-jesus
> 
> Forum discount: CFUK21 for 15% off. Happy days! @Sheffy


 @Sheffythus is a great offer from a great little roaster.


----------



## Sheffy (Dec 23, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions all 👍🏻


----------



## Kahweol (Apr 26, 2016)

A bit late for my input, but I would recommend crafthouse coffee. I love their blends which are only £23/kg.

Also ends up a bit cheaper if buying multiple kilos or with sign up discount.


----------



## GiveMeCoffee (Mar 15, 2021)

James Gourmet coffee is also lovely!


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

msquire said:


> I subscribe to kilo bags from these folks and have always found them very reasonably priced. Roast does tend to be medium/ dark.
> 
> White Rose Coffee Roasters - Roasting Perfection in Yorkshire


Thank you! I was getting a bit bored of compass coffee, even though it is excellent. Redber were beginning to annoy me with their long shipping times thanks to a reliance on royal mail and their strikes.

Looking forward to giving this ago...and to top it off...reasonable prices too!

T


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

47degrees coffee. Around £22-23 per kg with free postage. Always my go to when I am a bit late ordering a new batch and need coffee quickly.


----------



## tammma (May 27, 2019)

tammma said:


> Thank you! I was getting a bit bored of compass coffee, even though it is excellent. Redber were beginning to annoy me with their long shipping times thanks to a reliance on royal mail and their strikes.
> 
> Looking forward to giving this ago...and to top it off...reasonable prices too!
> 
> T


Yeah tried the first bag today....roast is more dark than medium...


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

tammma said:


> Yeah tried the first bag today....roast is more dark than medium...


What do you normally get from Compass? What did you get from here? And how does it compare?


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> https://www.coffeebythecasuals.com/collections/featured-collection/products/bom-jesus
> 
> Forum discount: CFUK21 for 15% off. Happy days! @Sheffy


Store website is down


----------



## Alfieboy (Dec 26, 2018)

frustin said:


> Store website is down


Coffee by the Casuals closed in November


----------



## frustin (Feb 10, 2013)

Alfieboy said:


> Coffee by the Casuals closed in November


oh, that's a shame


----------

